# Nitrous Purge system



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

does anyone know about the purge system or however u spell it. 
wasnt quiet shur if to post it on cosmetikz. but how does this set up work
can i just hook it up to my rpm mark and trigger it at a certain rev point and not hook it up at alllll to the motor...

im tryin to go for show, but it is sum what forced induction question. haha'

-thanks!


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

did you buy the purge system? if not buy it and it should come with instructions. if you did buy and it didnt come with instructions call the company there should be a 1-800 number and if that doesnt work call the company of the nitrous you bought so if you got zex call the zex company they should know


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

do you even understand what nirtous is?... if you are going all show.. dont even waste your money on nitrous, get a fancier silver amp, and subs


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

ooooo...burn...lol

anyway, i believe the purge is just used to get all of the air out of the lines, right?

the side effect should be used so show, not the purge kit itself


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

see i was feeling bad for you so i did some reserch. go to http://www.zex.com/information/installation/82010/ and theres your instructions and what it does


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

a purge system is used to..well, purge any vapor from the nitrous lines. sure, you could hook it up to activate at a certain rpm, but why?! there's no point in having nitrous in a car unless you're going to use it, and you really should understand how it works BEFORE you install it.

having the nitrous purge at a certian rpm?! why would you want it to do that? especially if it's not hooked up to the car....you really need to explain yourself on this one, because it makes no sense at all!



McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *ooooo...burn...lol
> 
> anyway, i believe the purge is just used to get all of the air out of the lines, right?
> 
> the side effect should be used so show, not the purge kit itself *


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

ohh, and you need to paint your car, because driving around in a primered car is just about as ghetto / WT as you can get. that and driving around with an unpainted body-kit...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

dude...black primer looks bad ass


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *dude...black primer looks bad ass *


My point exactly. Boro drifter status


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Nitrous Purge system*



SpiKeJnZ said:


> *ohh, and you need to paint your car, because driving around in a primered car is just about as ghetto / WT as you can get. that and driving around with an unpainted body-kit... *


Hey well with the nitrous he's running, he could probably whoop your ass, painted car or not.


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Nitrous Purge system*



Teknokid said:


> *Hey well with the nitrous he's running, he could probably whoop your ass, painted car or not. *


we already know this isnt' true, as he's talking about not even HOOKING it up...he just wants the purge for show! we'll see about that...


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

AUDIOBAHN 4 LYFE!



holy200sx said:


> *do you even understand what nirtous is?... if you are going all show.. dont even waste your money on nitrous, get a fancier silver amp, and subs *


----------

